# ~The NMI Adoption Program~



## skillz~4~thrillz

Welcome,New Members!!! 

~We are glad to have you! Now that you have made an account-hopefully started an Intro Thread,telling us all about yourselves-read the BLUA,Greenlighter's Guide and the NMI Forum Posting Guidelines,you are probably ready to get your Bluelight on! Excellent!!! 

~Some of you may have questions or problems getting started...NO WORRIES!!! :D

~The NMI Adoption Program is here to help. 
We are compiling a list of volunteers to "Adopt" you-you know...show you the ropes, answer any questions and help you navigate the site until you feel comfortable enough to get out and start posting. 

~As we are implementing this today,November 10,2011,some slight changes will be made as more and more volunteers and those of you wishing to be adopted, sign up. 
For now...if you wish to be adopted simply send a PM to myself skillz~4~thrillz, JoshE, OverDone or ocean and we will add you to the list and make SURE that you get adopted. 
You can also post your request here-along with a brief-"about me", nothing fancy, just to give us an idea of what you are into so that we can try and match you with the best BL parent!!! 
The same goes for those of you who wish to volunteer and adopt your very own Newbie!!!  You can PM any of the NMI staff listed above or post a little something about yourself here,in this thread !  It is almost too easy!!!
 Give us a couple of days to get this machine up and running. 
In the mean time-I have plenty of time on my hands and am more than happy to take on ANY Newbie who wants to be adopted. 
Just drop me a PM.
I will get back to you within 24 hours MAX!!!!

Much peace and love.............................................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

The following have volunteered to adopt:
effie
skillz~4~thrillz
badfish45
ocean
OverDone
levictus
JoshE
Tripman
nekointheclouds- has adopted k1ndz0n3 
aveoturbo-has adopted Miss Green 
Oxide
nAON
herbavore
JSPete
Dave
Crimsonjunk
rangrz
nolys


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Those requesting Adoption:
Glen Sykes
MissGreen


----------



## badfish45

Hey there 

I'd be more than happy to adopt any newbies. I typically hang out in the drug discussion area, mainly the dark side, and around NMI. I'm friendly, open, and I'm more than happy to answer any questions that any of you newbies have for me  I'm also more than happy to show you around the site. So feel free to add me as a volunteer


----------



## Tripman

I am currently seeking a padawan to educate in the ways of the force. 

And by that I mean a Greenlighter thirsting for knowledge of the site that I love.

I spend most of my waking hours in Basic Drug Discussion, which is generally the first point of call for newcomers. I'm joyfully putting my hand up to adopt so that perhaps there will be less threads in there to close in the first place .

I kid.

About me:
BDD moderator from the great continent of Australia. I have recently cut back my drug use drastically from ridiculous Benzo and opiate use causing several near-fatal overdoses. I post all over the board, but mainly in my hometown of BDD where I live in the social thread.


----------



## JoshE

^ Wait, You're from Australia? Holy shit haha, I didn't know that! Awesome dude!

I'm also up to adopt any noobs.

I'm JoshE, from Australia and am down for pretty much anything. I've been on Bluelight since 2009 am now a s/mod..You'll see my posts around the board but will mostly see me around NMI. Welcoming you guys is pretty full on


----------



## nekointheclouds

Hello Fresh Greenlighters, and Fellow BL junkies, I am officially volunteering to adopt some green!

Im Neko, i'm pretty much BL's official hipster/artfag and am currently Modding Second Opinion(SO) and am what some might refer to as a "Lounge Rat". 

I am heavily involved in much of the community are of Bluelight, such as Second opinion(a great place for artsy talk and sharing advice on a number of general topics), The Lounge, home to probably the stranges sense of humor ever, its home to bluelights almighty Nudie Thread which i also actively participate in. Keep in mind that users who are still in the greenlighter status cannot post in The Lounge untl they are an offical Bluelighter when they hit 50 posts.

I also post my way around The Dark Side, Healthy living, and Sex Love and Relationships putting my two cents in where i can.

Although i have only been on the website for 2 years(nothing compared to some of my fellow BLers) I have been around recreational drug use for most my life, and have been experimenting with drugs since as young as 13(14 yours of my life, you do the math). I dont contribute to many of the focus forums these days, or many of the other drug forums but i actively use them as resources for harm reduction in my personal drug use. I am a pot smoker number one and dabble in other things recreationally like psycs  and some stims. But I'm also working on my Masters in Art education so i I try to practice a good work ethic of work hard and then play hard, but not too hard.

 Im a very open, friendly, love nature and the arts, and love to laugh.

Its strange, I know that was terribly long winded and yet i could go onnnnn. So who wants to play? =^.^=


----------



## Oxide

Hi newbies, I'm Oxide. The pleasure is all mine. 

I'd be happy to show someone the ropes. I am one of the moderators on the Basic Drug Discussion forum, (feel free to stop by there if you like, awesome place.) and wouldn't mind mentoring one of you newbies at all. 

Did I mention I'm pretty horrible at self-descriptions?


----------



## aveoturbo

I would be willing to help.  Please excuse my newbism by knowing that I have lurked this forum for a little over 3 years.  Basically since I started getting rx drugs for my back pain way back when.  Anyway, I would be more than happy to help.  I have nothing but time when I am at work.  I'll even give out my AIM username if one so wishes to talk to me more immediately.  


Edit:
AIM is Aveoturbo.  

May as well put it out there.

Newbs, ask me your questions!


----------



## badfish45

^ Thanks for refreshing my memory  

my MSN is <snip> for anybody who needs it


----------



## aveoturbo

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> Those requesting Adoption:
> Glen Sykes



Curious, has this person been addressed?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*So much love,so much giving...isn't it beautiful??? My heart is full!!!*



aveoturbo said:


> I would be willing to help.  Please excuse my newbism by knowing that I have lurked this forum for a little over 3 years.  Basically since I started getting rx drugs for my back pain way back when.  Anyway, I would be more than happy to help.  I have nothing but time when I am at work.  I'll even give out my AIM username if one so wishes to talk to me more immediately.


 no need to ask for excusing your newbism...you are greatly appreciated and a wonderful asset to BL in general!!! 
Thank you!!!
......skillz


badfish45 said:


> ^ Thanks for refreshing my memory
> 
> my MSN is badfish45@live.com for anybody who needs it


Excellent!!! in the 2nd post-which will serve as an initial list o volunteers,I have linked your username to your profiles. That is why they show up in blue. Just an FYI...you can update your profile and add your IM contacts IF you are comfortable with that. No worries. 

Now...I say we hit the social forums that we all frequent and let them know that they Adoption Program  is up and running for volunteers and those looking for adoption alike.Please include that if anyone is reserved or shy that we can keep the whole thing confidential...I say this bc when I first joined I was afraid of EVERYTHING. No one needs to feel as if they need make anything public. Just make sure PMs are just that-PRIVATE messages and we will keep it that way for any party wishing to do so. 
 Also...I am going to be including the "NMI  AP" (New Member Introduction Adoption Program) in my welcomes. Feel free to do the same. I think this roll out of the NMI AP could be something very special-productive and full of PLUR and learning for adopters and adoptees alike!!!
Thanks for all who have volunteered...it may take a week  or 2,but I BELIEVE we can get this thing BOOMING!!!

MUCH PEACE AND LOVE TO YOU ALL!!!...............................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

aveoturbo said:


> Curious, has this person been addressed?


Good eye!!! 
I actually sent him a PM earlier-maybe 4 hours ago. if anyone receives contact and GS wants to be adopted-and requests a specific adopter,please either post here or PM me.
Excellent job,aveoturbo...this is what it will take to make this work!!! Feel free to PM him yourself. The more love we shower our new members with,the more important they KNOW they are.

also...the list will be updated as time goes on within the thread-meaning,we will not always rely on the 2nd and 3rd posts as a check list-but that is to come. for now,we need to wrangle up some noobs.
If they inquire as to what this so called "adoption" means-it is simply a chance to have one on one with a seasoned BLer so that a noob can make as much or as little of it as they choose. Some have many questions...others will only need a few answered before they are on their own. We are all different-spanning the length of the color spectrum and beyond. 
Thanks again for your attention to detail,aveoturbo!!! You ROCK!!! 
Much peace and love.........................skillz


----------



## badfish45

^ I'm posting mine in The Dark Side as we speak 

Edit: done http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/597612-NMI-adoption-program?p=10089075#post10089075


----------



## aveoturbo

Okedoke, I just PM'ed Glen as well.  I think I may create a "standard" intro PM for any newbs who have questions.  Just a thing that is a quick rundown of the forum and some links of importance.

I followed suit with Badfish45 and added thread in the BDD linking people to this thread


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

badfish45 said:


> ^ I'm posting mine in The Dark Side as we speak
> 
> Edit: done http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/597612-NMI-adoption-program?p=10089075#post10089075


 


aveoturbo said:


> Okedoke, I just PM'ed Glen as well.  I think I may create a "standard" intro PM for any newbs who have questions.  Just a thing that is a quick rundown of the forum and some links of importance.
> I followed suit with Badfish45 and added thread in the BDD linking people to this thread



You guys are on the money!!! KUDOS...

aveoturbo-I'd be interested in partnering with you on your "standard intro". I think you say a lot of smart things and I am not trying to weasel in,I just think I have a LOT to learn from you. So if you are interested...PM me. If not-Do your thing! 
no worries,no hard feelings. just a thought.

badfish-you are one bad fish!!! :D I am finishing up an important PM and headed to your link in TDS!!! Good work,we recommend TDS to A LOT of newbs-same w/ BDD.
Really great job guys!!!Truly!  Remember to include your link in any welcoming you may do...that is my strategy!!! This project is already more than I dreamed. Thank you all for your time and enthusiasm,ideas,work,dedication,ect...I love your guts-everyone of you 

MUCH peace and love...........................skillz


----------



## nAON

i want a pet noob

they are so cuuuute


----------



## Miss Green

Got sent here, ready to be 'adopted'.


----------



## herbavore

Hi Everybody,

It is time to give back to my beautiful Blues-lit community that welcomed me with open arms 5 short months ago! At your service and at your side, noobs. I generally like the lighting over in The Dark Side but I will do my best to direct you down whichever hallway calls to _you_. 

Mods, is there a way for us to know who has been adopted so that we don't all barrage the same person?


----------



## aveoturbo

Miss Green said:


> Got sent here, ready to be 'adopted'.



PM sent!  Let me know if you need anything at all!  
Peace!

Herbavore- I think just making a post like this and then PM them would suffice for now.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

so far no one has been adopted yet...Miss Green,would you like to pick your parent??? you are the first...so,who is it gonna be. and do not worry-we will all have adoptees soon enough. Just go with your gut!!! EVERYONE is wonderful so you really can't go wrong!!!

herbavore-so glad you are here. I will add you to the list. and as each adoption is made we will  post who is w/ who and update it w/ in the thread and not JUST in the 2nd post!!!I am truly glad you signed up! you are amazing!!!

Much peace and love to you both........skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

aveoturbo said:


> PM sent!  Let me know if you need anything at all!
> Peace!
> 
> Herbavore- I think just making a post like this and then PM them would suffice for now.


 
so you are claiming Miss Green,you Gentleman you!!! 

GOOD DEAL...*aveoturbo* has adopted *Miss Green*!!!

our 1st adoption...**tears of joy roll down cheeks***


----------



## aveoturbo

LOL *heres a tissue*

I didn't really know what to do with it so I just said futz it and took it.  Going to start working on my base PM.


----------



## Glen Sykes

I am so flattered and moved to see that not one but *two* messages asking how my time here has been going landed in my inbox! 

How involved does this program get? Would it help if I elaborated on what drug brought me to bluelight?
Spoiler: RCs/specifically stims


(and I'd have replied to both PMs but I'm limited by 180 minutes)


----------



## aveoturbo

Glen Sykes said:


> I am so flattered and moved to see that not one but *two* messages asking how my time here has been going landed in my inbox!
> 
> How involved does this program get? Would it help if I elaborated on what drug brought me to bluelight?
> Spoiler: RCs/specifically stims
> 
> 
> (and I'd have replied to both PMs but I'm limited by 180 minutes)



Great to hear!

Alot of people here are very willing to help anyone out.  When you come into this forum, your not really a newb in the sense of other forums that I have found, your another friend and will be treated as one.  Unless of course you go around the forum trying to start flame wars or something.  That sort of thing gets frowned upon but theres even a place for that (the Lounge   ).


----------



## Glen Sykes

aveoturbo said:


> Great to hear!
> 
> Alot of people here are very willing to help anyone out.  When you come into this forum, your not really a newb in the sense of other forums that I have found, your another friend and will be treated as one.  Unless of course you go around the forum trying to start flame wars or something.  That sort of thing gets frowned upon but theres even a place for that (the Lounge   ).


 
So I shouldn't ask if you've actually turboed your Aveo?


----------



## aveoturbo

Heh, if by turboing it you mean that we had the turbo manifold, turbo, BOV, boost guage, boost controller, fuel pressure regulator, oil lines, vac lines, downpipe, Apexi Neo A/F controller, and intercooler and piping welded, mocked up, and bolted on, then yes, we got that far.  But we had to stop the project for various reasons.  I have 5000 reasons why it sucked to have to abandon the project and sell/scrap the parts, but we made the best of it and were able to salvage many of the parts for other projects like my 1g Talon I had and a couple of my buddy's Acura Legends.


----------



## Glen Sykes

That is so much work for a 1.6 liter rebadged daewoo! What?!!!!??!?!?! I don't know anything about cars, but the 4th and 5th gears on a Chevy Aveo are a fucking joke unless you're racing downhill!

So sad that we didn't pair up just a few hours sooner.




Then again: I do recollect that car being so light it almost blew over.
But I don't know anything about that...


----------



## badfish45

Do you think we should sticky this thread? It would be nice to have so all members can see it once they come into New Member Introductions.


----------



## aveoturbo

Glen Sykes said:


> That is so much work for a 1.6 liter rebadged daewoo! What?!!!!??!?!?! I don't know anything about cars, but the 4th and 5th gears on a Chevy Aveo are a fucking joke unless you're racing downhill!
> 
> So sad that we didn't pair up just a few hours sooner.



Once I got the Eibach springs on and the wider rubbers, my stability greatly improved.  I hated that feeling of when there was a slight breeze I might go rolling off somewhere.  I did alot of work on that car.  I was quite proud of it.  It started having issues tho and I ended up getting rid of it for a Jeep which got totaled then we got the '11 Subaru WRX Impreza  

I did want to do a Kalos conversion (headlights, bumpers, skirts, grill, badges, etc...) but, I got to the point where I was dumping so much money into it that it became not worth having the "nicest aveo" on the block.  

Thread is derailed bad now!  EEEKKKK!!  Sorry Skillz!  

Anyway, I agree that this should be stickied.  That would get the best promotion for this program.

Hey Badfish, congrats on getting the moderator position!!


----------



## badfish45

I'll go ahead and stick it, and if anybody higher ups object, they're more than welcome to take it down


----------



## OverDone

I'm down with the adoption program.

About me... I'm just about to turn 41 (creepy, right?).  I don't use drugs.  I don't use alcohol.  There's a reason for that and, simply put, whenever I put that shit in my body I go straight to the needle.  I can't be living that lifestyle of hurting others and myself (plus, it feels real good to be clean and on point).  

I dig exercise and you'll find me at the gym every day after work.

I'm a pretty laid back dude that just wants to do the next right thing.  

Count me in for anyone interested %)


----------



## Albion

Would it be alright if I tried my hand at adoption? I tend not to stick to any one forum, as I'm usually scouring the new posts for something that piques my interest or something that I feel I can appropriately comment on, so I've got a pretty good idea of what goes where, and how to behave in different forums. As a happy accident, I've picked up a great deal of information since I first joined over a year ago...I can probably answer the sorts of questions new members will be asking, or at the very least direct them to the forums and specific members who I've observed to be experts in particular fields, be it super-detailed drug discussion or spiritual insight or even just some kind words. Hell, I could even direct them to the bluntest, most sarcastic members of the lounge if they that's what they wanted.

As for more personal info about myself, I'm a 20 year old art student living in London. I have a bit of a passion for music, and I'd consider myself a part-time gamer. I'm a definite animal lover & all-round peace maker. I don't even squash bugs 8)


----------



## badfish45

Certainly, I'll add you to the list mate


----------



## aveoturbo

Im sure you will fit right in JSPete


----------



## Albion

Ah cheers! I eagerly await my new found position of responsibility :D


----------



## Dave

Hey.

I'm Dave. I've been here nigh on forever, and as a result am a grumpy, jaded old fart. I'd love a new BLer to corrupt.

By which, of course, I mean show around the site, and answer any questions regarding protocol, BL culture, mores, functionality, history, and the like. :D (and of course, the use of smilies to indicate sarcasm/joking)

I've been modding Blogs nearly since its inception (after the demise of Journal, about 5 years ago), and have picked up The Dark Side as a second modship, since I spend most of my BL time there anyway. At one time or another I have hung out substantially in nearly every forum, save the regionals, although these days I mostly lurk The Lounge, SLR and P&S, post occasionally in SO and HL, and am obviously actively involved in TDS and Blogs. Many moons ago I was active in OD, ADD, P&S, S&T, Words, and a few forums that have left us.

I like long walks on the beach, homecooked vegan cuisine, and people that post in sentences and paragraphs.


----------



## badfish45

> (and of course, the use of smilies to indicate sarcasm/joking)



Noted XD And added to the list.


----------



## k1ndz0n3

I just discovered this site, by reccomendation of a link posted in Livestream chat for #occupyportland#. I am not new to forums, and would still like the guiding hand offered by this 'adoption' option. I would like to request adoption by nekointheclouds. I am headed to the intro's now to post mine. To tell a bit here first, my interests are mainly on cannabis use as medicine, and it's potential for use in harm reduction strategy. I get a good vibe from neco's post here, and would like the priviledge of having a guiding hand from her. This is a great idea for helping forum newbees ! Thank you for considering my request for adoption !
Peace,
<KZ>
k1ndz0n3


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh my goodness, A Special Request! Thanks!


----------



## aveoturbo

nekointheclouds said:


> Oh my goodness, A Special Request! Thanks!



Your a celebrity


----------



## cj

Hey, I can adopt.

Whats up I have been here awhile I started my BL career posting in Ecstacy and Cannabus discussion but as my taste in drugs evolved I was active in alot of different forums. These days I stick mostly to Other drugs, the darkside. current events and politics,and some random postings in other places when something gets my attention. I usually get on everyday so you can drop me a pm or whatever. 

In real life I do drugs yea I know crazy right? Im also in college studying to be a history teacher. I enjoy badass food like sushi,Fried Green Tomatoes, Fried Chicken, Im from Bama so all that good soul food lol.


----------



## badfish45

Added.


----------



## aveoturbo

This is panning out quite well I must say.


----------



## Tripman

nekointheclouds said:


> Oh my goodness, A Special Request! Thanks!



Who _wouldn't_ want you.


----------



## 2Cxyz

I'm new here and I want a parent!  I smoke weed regularly, but right now I'm on a tolerance/I'd-rather-buy-Skyrim break. I'm really interested in psychedelics, and the next thing I'd like to try is mushrooms. I took 2C-P a couple of days ago and I'd like to talk to someone to compare my experience with that. I'm a college student studying Computer Science. I'm a huge nerd for technology, video games, and comic books. I'm also into playing/listening to music (I like a little bit of everything but most of what I write is ska/reggae), mountain biking, and poetry/fiction writing. Even though this will be my third post I've read a lot and I already like BL a lot more than other forums I've tried. This seems to be a much more friendly environment than Grasscity.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Let it be Noted i have adopted KZ(k1ndz0n3)


----------



## badfish45

Updated ^


----------



## Tripman

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> Those requesting Adoption:
> Glen Sykes



Has this kid been adopted yet? I still haven't got a slave.


----------



## aveoturbo

I took care of Glen.  Or at least I hope that I was able to help him out to what he needed.

Has anyone helped 2Cxyz?


----------



## Tripman

I would, but if he/she really wants his adoptee to discuss 2c-p then I'm not the man. Although it all depends if 2cxyz has a good set of breasts of course. 

EDIT: What the fuck am I talking about, he writes music and loves psychedelic. I play 5 instruments, DJ and am Tripman... Lol

Adopted.


----------



## aveoturbo

LOL, well maybe someone could at least point them in the right direction????


----------



## Tripman

I have adopted 2cxyz.

If they'll have me.


----------



## 2Cxyz

I'd be glad to have you. :D


----------



## Tripman

:D I'm so excited to be a parent that I could burst.


----------



## aveoturbo

Heres a cigar for ya Trip *hands over cigar*  Its a boy!


----------



## roxyoxyhydro

Hey... I am up for adoption, to a good home that is. New to Bluelight (been lurking for a LONG time, just joined), not new to the "lifestyle". Find my "New Member Introduction", and you will know if we "fit" with each other. Sorry, I just don't feel like retyping/retelling my intro. 

  Looking forward to being "adopted". I want to make this a part of my "people", and hope to get more out of it than "just a website"

Thanx,
R.O.H.


----------



## k1ndz0n3

Big hug, and lotsa love to my parent neco ! I had no clue how talented, and beautiful she is when I made the request. I am feeling honored !
<KZ>


----------



## xxxyyy

awwww skillz.... this is just_too_ cute. unfortunately i only 'adopt' things i can make tasty stews from should the mood strike me.


----------



## badfish45

roxyoxyhydro said:


> Hey... I am up for adoption, to a good home that is. New to Bluelight (been lurking for a LONG time, just joined), not new to the "lifestyle". Find my "New Member Introduction", and you will know if we "fit" with each other. Sorry, I just don't feel like retyping/retelling my intro.
> 
> Looking forward to being "adopted". I want to make this a part of my "people", and hope to get more out of it than "just a website"
> 
> Thanx,
> R.O.H.



I would be happy to adopt you


----------



## aveoturbo

badfish45 said:


> I would be happy to adopt you



I was going to do it, but with her:


> you will know if we "fit" with each other



I didn't think I was the one.  Then it made me sad.


----------



## badfish45

^ *hug* its okay, don't be sad


----------



## Albion

aveoturbo said:


> I didn't think I was the one.  Then it made me sad.



I, too was disheartened by this. I just don't do the right drugs...


----------



## aveoturbo

*group hug*


----------



## herbavore

Well guys, if I have to do the right drugs........8)

but I'll take the hug.


----------



## Dave

Yeah.. there are a few of us that don't really do 'the drugs' any more.

Izzat a problem?


----------



## Albion

Dave said:


> Yeah.. there are a few of us that don't really do 'the drugs' any more.
> 
> Izzat a problem?



The problem is more that I don't have any first-hand experience in the sorts of drugs he came here to learn about.


----------



## effie

I want to adopt someone! :D 

I'm effie, I'm from the UK and I moderate two forums , Basic Drug Discussion (we've got an awesome social) and The Dark Side (full of love and support)  I also post in OD and EADD from time to time and read a lot of the other forums.. there's so much choice on BL! I've been a BLer for a few years now and I really love the website, it'd be great to show someone around and get them started 

I'm 27, love electronic music, reading, festivals, hula-hooping and assorted other fun things.. got a fairly wide range of drugs experience but also interested in addiction and mental health. 

Eagerly awaiting my new adoptee :D

JSP, I'd have thought as long as you can point them in the right direction it doesn't matter if you don't have experience in a specific drug?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

xxxyyy said:


> awwww skillz.... this is just_too_ cute. unfortunately i only 'adopt' things i can make tasty stews from should the mood strike me.


 i know...i should be stewed..I have just been busy with Mod stuff bc i am constantly sick-long story....you know I love you! i'll write tonight.


herbavore said:


> Well guys, if I have to do the right drugs........8)
> 
> but I'll take the hug.


no drug use required...i am more than a few months clean and i'll take on anyone-except those looking to learn about RCs-I just don't know enough about them nor does the desire to learn more find it's place in my long list of research TOPICS-but even so-I can help you find the right place for your questions and comments,so yeah-I have the love so i am open for anyone!!!



Dave said:


> Yeah.. there are a few of us that don't really do 'the drugs' any more.
> 
> Izzat a problem?


not in my book!!! at 35,my body says NO more than my mind...I would smoke dank if I could relocate old connections but being clean has cleared my head and made me retain more knowledge and even regain some I thought I lost-who knew.
But for anyone interested-check out my profile...I have 20+ years of hard use/abuse of the drugs I listed in my profile,so while not an active user-I am quite the active "nerd".

Thread looks good guys...I am really proud and excited!!! 

Much peace and love..........................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JSPete said:


> The problem is more that I don't have any first-hand experience in the sorts of drugs he came here to learn about.


 
maybe refer your adoptee to a more experienced BLer...everyone has written a bit about themselves.
Besides-you know how to find about drugs you are unfamiliar with and I am sure you know the correct forum for knowledge on certain substances...so,you should be fine. We aren't here to give them all the answers as much as help THEM learn how to find the answers on their own.

***EDIT: I want to reiterate the above paragraph...we don't need to do-or know about the same drugs as those we adopt..*WE ARE HERE TO HELP THEM SEEK KNOWLEDGE ON THEIR OWN-TO TEACH THEM HOW THE SITE WORKS,HOW TO SEARCH,HOW TO BECOME A PART OF BL AND WHAT IT IS ABOUT...HARM REDUCTION!!!*.
you don't need to DO or know anything about the type of drugs yours newbie is interested in. all you need to do is teach them how to find what they are looking for via BLUA,Greenlighter's Guide,Forum Guidelines and the fabulous BL SEARCH ENGINE!!!!

keep your chins up! everyone is doing a great job!!!

MUCH peace and love to you all...
and remember-Be safe and STAY safe!!!


----------



## Albion

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> maybe refer your adoptee to a more experienced BLer...everyone has written a bit about themselves.
> Besides-you know how to find about drugs you are unfamiliar with and I am sure you know the correct forum for knowledge on certain substances...so,you should be fine. We aren't here to give them all the answers as much as help THEM learn how to find the answers on their own.
> 
> ***EDIT: I want to reiterate the above paragraph...we don't need to do-or know about the same drugs as those we adopt..*WE ARE HERE TO HELP THEM SEEK KNOWLEDGE ON THEIR OWN-TO TEACH THEM HOW THE SITE WORKS,HOW TO SEARCH,HOW TO BECOME A PART OF BL AND WHAT IT IS ABOUT...HARM REDUCTION!!!*.
> you don't need to DO or know anything about the type of drugs yours newbie is interested in. all you need to do is teach them how to find what they are looking for via BLUA,Greenlighter's Guide,Forum Guidelines and the fabulous BL SEARCH ENGINE!!!!
> 
> keep your chins up! everyone is doing a great job!!!
> 
> MUCH peace and love to you all...
> and remember-Be safe and STAY safe!!!



This post has made me happy


----------



## herbavore

Yes, that is how I envisioned it working, so thank you for spelling it out so clearly, Skillz. Onward with confidence!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

No problem guys-there is no barrier that we cannot breach. Trust me,I am an old school hippie girl and know a lot about the basic drugs but not shit about the NEW stuff out there-but I know how to teach someone how to find the answers to their questions even if it's a topic I know nothing about. so NO WORRIES...
now...I am trying to double check here and I am going to post an update HERE and we will abandon the 2nd and 3rd post we were using. ocean and I agreed that updated as the thread progresses is much easier than having to go back to the 1 page-especially since we are moving right along. so before i do that...
*HAS ANYONE NOT BEEN ADOPTED YET???*. Like I said I am double checking,but even I make mistakes-o yes,wonderfully huge mistakes that I learn from  so no worries there. please post "I have not yet been adopted" if this applies to you and we will get you taken care of ASAP!!!
I am quite happy with how things are going. Newbies and Adopters alike feel free to post your input here or shoot me a PM if you would rather it be private. I just need to know how things are going-if someone is unhappy,we need to fix it and it can be done privately and no one will notice.cool? I just want everyone to get the most out of this. 
ok-that is all....thanks EVERYONE for making this happen!!!

Much peace and love...................................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Sappy_6794  has sent me a PM requesting adoption...yay!!! SO we are in communication and all is good. Be sure to stop by her intro thread and welcome her!!!

Much peace and love.............................skillz


----------



## Albion

Any more potential adoptees looking for a potential adopter?


----------



## aveoturbo

I would like to adopt and be adopted.  Is that acceptable


----------



## rangrz

Hey, I'd like to adopt a newbie.

I am a BL vet and venture into almost every form now and then, but post a lot in TDS, SLR, HL and OD.

I've done so many drugs I cant count (analogs and such) and have a good knowledge of the major classes and groups of substances. I know how to find information really well and I enjoy teaching. I also am joker and like to stick humour into anything when I can, even if its as hard as hammering 4 inch square rod into a 2 inch round role in depleted uranium tank armour, while trying do a quadratic equation in hieroglyphs with the other hand. 

I'm 24 and from Canada. I'm a soldier by trade and have been for so for a long time. I have a B.Sc and am doing a M.S c(Because, ya know, knowing how to write an essay will be oh so useful when I'm disarming a land mine right? lol)  i'm a heavy amphetamine addict, and I like playing pool in my spare time. I'm really easy going and like to get to know new people, so adopting another BLer sounds fun, cause I get to meet someone and help them. If anyone wants to be adopted by my, just PM me!


----------



## lolalady

I would not mind a mentor for this site, please.


----------



## Albion

lolalady said:


> I would not mind a mentor for this site, please.



Bugsy lolalady! 

Sent a PM over.


----------



## badfish45

aveoturbo said:


> I would like to adopt and be adopted.  Is that acceptable



Sure you can adopt yourself.



rangrz said:


> Hey, I'd like to adopt a newbie.
> 
> I am a BL vet and venture into almost every form now and then, but post a lot in TDS, SLR, HL and OD.
> 
> I've done so many drugs I cant count (analogs and such) and have a good knowledge of the major classes and groups of substances. I know how to find information really well and I enjoy teaching. I also am joker and like to stick humour into anything when I can, even if its as hard as hammering 4 inch square rod into a 2 inch round role in depleted uranium tank armour, while trying do a quadratic equation in hieroglyphs with the other hand.
> 
> I'm 24 and from Canada. I'm a soldier by trade and have been for so for a long time. I have a B.Sc and am doing a M.S c(Because, ya know, knowing how to write an essay will be oh so useful when I'm disarming a land mine right? lol)  i'm a heavy amphetamine addict, and I like playing pool in my spare time. I'm really easy going and like to get to know new people, so adopting another BLer sounds fun, cause I get to meet someone and help them. If anyone wants to be adopted by my, just PM me!



added.


----------



## aveoturbo

Kewl!!!!  Im adopting myself!!!  Im my own parent!!!  So exciting!


----------



## Sappy_6794

I wanna be adopted pick meeeeeeee

...even though skillz helped me out, i still want to be officially adopted so puuhhweeease : D

haha


----------



## aveoturbo

Come with me young padawan, I will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Miss Green

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> so you are claiming Miss Green,you Gentleman you!!!
> 
> GOOD DEAL...*aveoturbo* has adopted *Miss Green*!!!
> 
> our 1st adoption...**tears of joy roll down cheeks***



Haha, thanks.


----------



## aveoturbo

I hope I helped you out well Miss Green 

Any more questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Sappy_6794

aveoturbo said:


> Come with me young padawan, I will tell you all you need to know.



haha : D im soo HAPPEH!!! *crys*

...also, does this mean i get to use the force?


----------



## Albion

Sappy_6794 said:


> haha : D im soo HAPPEH!!! *crys*
> 
> ...also, does this mean i get to use the force?



Force power is unlocked at 1000 posts.


----------



## aveoturbo

JSPete said:


> Force power is unlocked at 1000 posts.



I can use the force now.  I choose not to.  Call me old fashioned....  Until that MXE hits my nose..............................


----------



## herbavore

Wait, you mean I missed adopting Sappy? Could we fight over her?


----------



## aveoturbo

herbavore said:


> Wait, you mean I missed adopting Sappy? Could we fight over her?



No, we cant fight over *him.

I win.

But, as a concession, I will let you take over


----------



## badfish45

herbavore said:


> Wait, you mean I missed adopting Sappy? Could we fight over her?



*Hands herbavore a sword* Fight to the death!


----------



## xburtonchic

Has lolalady been adopted by anyone yet?

I'd love to adopt someone when I have more time -- too much going on in my personal life right now, so what little Bluelight time I have right now is spent doing basic mod stuff for both forums... unfortunately I think I would be close to exploding if I took anything else on right now lol  

Things should be calmed down around here HOPEFULLY in the next week.  At which point... I shall be able to adopt any unsuspecting newbies 

This program is going great by the way skillz!  It is a fabulous idea indeed!


----------



## Albion

xburtonchic said:


> Has lolalady been adopted by anyone yet?
> 
> I'd love to adopt someone when I have more time -- too much going on in my personal life right now, so what little Bluelight time I have right now is spent doing basic mod stuff for both forums... unfortunately I think I would be close to exploding if I took anything else on right now lol
> 
> Things should be calmed down around here HOPEFULLY in the next week.  At which point... I shall be able to adopt any unsuspecting newbies
> 
> This program is going great by the way skillz!  It is a fabulous idea indeed!



Sorry I already adopted lolalady. I don't think it's technically 'official' but I've already sent a welcome PM over.


----------



## Sappy_6794

herbavore said:


> Wait, you mean I missed adopting Sappy? Could we fight over her?


yaaaay!!! fight for me all of you!!! You can all adopt me, but id totally love herby to be my adoptee mom and aveoturbo to be my dad : D you cant just give me up turbs : P


----------



## Sappy_6794

aveoturbo said:


> No, we cant fight over *him.
> 
> I win.
> 
> But, as a concession, I will let you take over


aaand wtf do you mean him?? I am confused and possibly be outraged by your answer hahaha


----------



## Sappy_6794

JSPete said:


> Force power is unlocked at 1000 posts.


Pshh 1000 posts dont mean anything to me, ill be there soon : D


----------



## aveoturbo

Sappy, I thought you were a dude....
I wouldn't just give you up, but Herbavore is great and she can def. be of help to ya.  I'd be more than happy to share


----------



## Sappy_6794

hahaha no im a lady, I guess you didnt see my pics i posted in the TDS photo thread lololol. I know, I love herby already : D


----------



## nAON

in the barren wasteland of NMI, hardened veterans battle over the forums most valuable resource; newbies.


i have this whole mad max/fallout situation going on in my head.


----------



## aveoturbo

Im so sorry Sappy, I hope I didn't offend.


----------



## effie

I wanna adopt someone! I don't bite, honest.. :D


----------



## aveoturbo

^She says she doesn't, but she does 

JK!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

so update time...mojorisen sent a PM to be adopted and I have asked rangrz if he has time. 
if each volunteer would post HERE in the thread whom they have under there care as well as past adoptees so that we can be sure no one has been overlooked.  
even if you have no adoptees now/past pleas drop a quick post here just so we are all "in the know".
anyone who has not been adopted,please also post here or if anyone feels they need further assistance you can post here or send a PM to me. 
thanks guys...we can use this to start a new master list instead of reverting back to the 1st page. we can start it now but we might want to contact both adopters and adoptees via PM if we haven't heard from them.
GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!!

much peace and love.......................skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

Shit, I deleted almost my entire inbox, but from memory I got Miss Green, Sappy, and.....  Cant remember anymore.  Im a bad parent forgetting my kids and all...


----------



## effie

aveoturbo said:


> ^She says she doesn't, but she does
> 
> JK!



Okay, okay. I only bite if requested to 

Skillz, great job on organising this :D


----------



## xburtonchic

My schedule has been cleared up.  I can adopt now.  

xburtonchic is open for parenting now, kids. :D


----------



## rangrz

Skills- replied to PM. I do have the time to adopt, and currently have not been formally assigned a cadet/instructee/recruit/i need to remember civilian English.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

aveoturbo said:


> Shit, I deleted almost my entire inbox, but from memory I got Miss Green, Sappy, and.....  Cant remember anymore.  Im a bad parent forgetting my kids and all...


all good-i have managed to stay up on most of it-I am mostly concerned w/ a newbie being left out by mistake! besides-you are like a newbie adoption factory anyway!!!  excellent job! I take it you still have plenty of time for more adoptions???


effie said:


> Okay, okay. I only bite if requested to
> 
> Skillz, great job on organising this :D


 I knew she bit upon request-at least I had a feeling! 
and thank you,my dear. I was offline a few days-my old car accident injury in my ankle...well I sprained the fucker again on sunday and it REALLY depressed me. seems I am always sick,hurt,sick,hurt-BOTH-sick,hurt and so on...but it could be worse,THIS I know,and I am feeling better so Iam trying to keep up on this before I go to busting out some welcomes!!! Which ALWAYS lifts my spirits! 
Thanks,effie-love you much!!!



xburtonchic said:


> My schedule has been cleared up.  I can adopt now.
> 
> xburtonchic is open for parenting now, kids. :D


super sweet!!! push the program in your welcome posts!!! yay!!


rangrz said:


> Skills- replied to PM. I do have the time to adopt, and currently have not been formally assigned a cadet/instructee/recruit/i need to remember civilian English.


killer!!! i gotcha down! 


I am gonna give this a bit more time before starting the new list-plus I am still playing catch up on 4 days of Mod work :D


THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!! I love your guts! ALL of you!!!

Much peace and love.....................skillz


----------



## Albion

If anyone wishes to take note, I've got Lolalady, and can happily take many more.


----------



## aveoturbo

For sure Skillz, I can happily take on many more


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

jspete said:


> if anyone wishes to take note, i've got lolalady, and can happily take many more.


 


aveoturbo said:


> for sure skillz, i can happily take on many more



double "word"!


----------



## nAON

save some for the rest of us


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nAON said:


> save some for the rest of us



true that....let's all share. if you push this in your welcomes,we will have more than enough newbies to adopt and love....how about nAON and herbavore get the next 2.
I know there are more of you-i am running late for my family's backasswards day after thanksgiving dinner in less than an hour. but...I'll be back.
how about when I get back I'll make an update post and those who have not yet had a chance to adopt will get 1st dibs...trust me...NMI is never-ending...cool,huh??? 

ok-love your guts-EVERYONE!

Much peace and love..........................skillz


----------



## Glen Sykes

PMed


effie said:


> I wanna adopt someone! I don't bite, honest.. :D


----------



## effie

^ Adopted! :D


----------



## Glen Sykes

Rejoicing!


----------



## nAON

can i be the creepy uncle that looks after you when mummy effie is out of town?


----------



## Glen Sykes

Only on days that end with a *Y*


nAON said:


> can i be the creepy uncle that looks after you when mummy effie is out of town?


----------



## effie

I think you can only pm once ever 3 hours until you reach BL status, but hit me up anytime and I will impart my wisdom on you 

Watch out for Uncle nAON.. def don't accept any candy from him! (I wrote kandi initially, don't accept any of that either!!)


----------



## aveoturbo

mmmmmmm candy!


----------



## Glen Sykes

effie said:


> I think you can only pm once ever 3 hours until you reach BL status, but hit me up anytime and I will impart my wisdom on you
> 
> Watch out for Uncle nAON.. def don't accept any candy from him! (I wrote kandi initially, don't accept any of that either!!)



Correct. 3 hours 

And I wouldn't accept candy without chromatography results.


----------



## falesia

Hello all, I am also very pleased to see that the more experienced people here have set up such a friendly-sounding way to welcome newbies in and show them around. Like Glen above, I was also wondering if it'd be helpful to outline which drugs brought me to the forum, as I realise everyone has different histories and backgrounds. Or maybe it doesn't matter at this stage. 

I've just joined this evening after having occasionally visited BL and found it very helpful, but I'd like to participate and learn a little more, and maybe in time to contribute my own experiences, in the hope that they might be useful (or at least ineresting). 

So if anyone would like to adopt me, I'd be most grateful. I'm M, late forties, and I'm currently struggling with a PhD (in music). I have three daughters at secondary school, and I live in the northwest of England. My most intense phase of drug use was through the rave and techno scene which I used to follow in the late eighties and early nineties, but my interests are somewhat different now - and at this point I think I ought to shut up for the time being  But I hope that's enough info to help anyone decide if they'd like to show me round. Thanks in advance.

P.S. I'd be flattered to be adopted full stop, If the adopter was from the UK, even better - if only because we do occasionally get divided by a common language from you folks on the other side of the pond! But honestly, just to be adopted would be nice. Even, at a push, by an Aussie or a Kiwi


----------



## falesia

Well that didn't take long! I am happy to report that Ocean has adopted me! She isn't English, no, but she sounds dead nice. Many thanks to her


----------



## ocean

^Yay!! My adopted falesia!!


----------



## painenduser

Hey guys, I know I am not a mod, but I certainly have learned the ropes here by trial and error, I wish I could have had a mentor when I first joined or I wouldn't have had the demerits I have  I hang out mostly in Basic Drug Discussion and the Dark Side, if I can be of any help to a Greenlighter I would be more then happy to help. I do not do any drugs other then my prescription pain meds, but I have a lot of experience with others drugs and as being a medic in a past life I have a great deal of knowledge of all kinds of prescription meds. I am also a recovering alcoholic so for anyone struggling with addiction and is looking for someone to talk to, I would be more then willing to be there to listen and help. I have been sober for a year and a half so I have been there done that, and have quite a few t-shirts  I am a fact finder by choice of curiosity. If the mods feel that I could help out anyone please by all means PM me and let me know. I have no hard feelings towards anyone for my battle scars as they were given to my due to my own ignorance, and I always learn by my mistakes. Let me know if I can help, I would be glad too.

Peace!

Pain


----------



## ChaosBuild3

painenduser said:


> Hey guys, I know I am not a mod, but I certainly have learned the ropes here by trial and error, I wish I could have had a mentor when I first joined or I wouldn't have had the demerits I have  I hang out mostly in Basic Drug Discussion and the Dark Side, if I can be of any help to a Greenlighter I would be more then happy to help. I do not do any drugs other then my prescription pain meds, but I have a lot of experience with others drugs and as being a medic in a past life I have a great deal of knowledge of all kinds of prescription meds. I am also a recovering alcoholic so for anyone struggling with addiction and is looking for someone to talk to, I would be more then willing to be there to listen and help. I have been sober for a year and a half so I have been there done that, and have quite a few t-shirts  I am a fact finder by choice of curiosity. If the mods feel that I could help out anyone please by all means PM me and let me know. I have no hard feelings towards anyone for my battle scars as they were given to my due to my own ignorance, and I always learn by my mistakes. Let me know if I can help, I would be glad too.
> 
> Peace!
> 
> Pain



I am a medic too! I was a Corpsman in the Navy and served in several tours and am now a nurse while im getting my masters. I am pretty much the same as you with the pain meds but i do know a lot of info from personal experience in the past and some current. It would be awesome if you could show me the ropes and what to not do and do in situations. I cant PM right now i still have to wait another 2.5hrs so i thought i'd post here.


----------



## painenduser

ChaosBuild3 said:


> I am a medic too! I was a Corpsman in the Navy and served in several tours and am now a nurse while im getting my masters. I am pretty much the same as you with the pain meds but i do know a lot of info from personal experience in the past and some current. It would be awesome if you could show me the ropes and what to not do and do in situations. I cant PM right now i still have to wait another 2.5hrs so i thought i'd post here.



Sure thing Chaos, I would be happy to introduce you to the world of the Blue! I send you a PM, and we'll have at it! I always wanted my very own greenie! 

Since the PM is very limited as a greenlighter, if you want to email me enduser2941@gmail.com and we'll see if we can chat a  different way, feel free to ask any questions you have in that email, and I will get right back to you. I will be on here for most of the morning.

-Pain


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Rhinestone_Eyes sent me a PM asking to be added to the adoption list...I know there is a lot of love still to be given to our newbies 
sorry i haven't updated the thread. a friend of mine irl died monday and i guess i am in shock-and grieving. i don't have much experience in death.

not to bring the tone way down,just wanted you all to know I have NOT forgotten about any of you and hope you all know you can PM me anytime.

Much peace and love..........................skillz


----------



## herbavore

I am so very sorry about your friend, Skillz.

I PMed Rhinestone to offer myself as her Mom. I feel highly qualified on that front


----------



## painenduser

Just an FYI, I have been trying to get intouch with Choas, but we seem to be missing each other. I am awaiting him to come on line on AIM since his PM is very limited as a greenie. So I just wanted Skillz and Co that I am still trying to work with him on his adoption


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^word


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*06/12/11 current list of adopters with their Adoptees*

UPDATE on Volunteers and Requests for Adoption:

The following have volunteered to adopt and confirmed adoptions as of 06/12/11:

effie had adopted Glen Sykes
skillz~4~thrillz
badfish45 has adopted roxyoxyhydro
ocean has adopted falesia
levictus
JoshE
Tripman had adopted 2Cxyz
nekointheclouds- has adopted k1ndz0n3 
aveoturbo-has adopted Miss Green and Sappy_6794
Oxide
nAON
herbavore has adopted Rhinestone_Eyes
JSPete has adopted lolalady
Dave
Crimsonjunk
rangrz
painenduser has adopted ChaosBuild3

*Please PM me as to any missed requests for adoption,request to volunteer and any mistakes or changes that have been made.*


Much peace and love.........................skillz =)


----------



## Protheus

Hi. I have been reading posts here for a few years now and decided to join. 24/M here and drug of choice is Tramadol


----------



## Johnny blue

I'd be happy to adopt ya Protheus. Or anyone that's still looking for that matter. Just drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Tosh.Suku

Hi I'm new I would like to be adopted, I'm house trained and I don't eat much. I wrote about myself here - http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/601591-Tosh.Suku


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

new volunteers and requests for adoption...

New Parent:
Johnny blue <-they don't get much better than this guy! 

New Requests for Adoption:
Protheus
Tosh.Suku
Enigmatic-requested adoption per PM to me.


I am assuming that Johnny blue has adopted Protheus. PLEASE PM me if I am wrong. 

waiting on reply from Enigmatic.

Tosh.Suku waiting for parent to grab or for Tosh.Suku to request particular parent.

*Please* let me know either by posting here or via PM your current status,,my precious newbies! 
It would break my heart if we left someone out! 
I just need to know if YOU have selected a parent or if you want to leave your info up and have someone grab you-totally your choice but if you are not adopted within 24 hours of this post,PM me so we can get you under a nurturing wing!!! :D

Glad to have you all and to see the Adoption Program taking off and successfully at that!!!

Much peace and love....................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'd be willing to adopt someone.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Word!!!

New Parent:
Captain.Heroin
^great guy!!! Oh Captain, My Captain.

Thanks for participating!!!!

Much peace and love.............skillz


----------



## Tosh.Suku

I choose skillz as my parent, totally!! If you're not allowed to pick moderators then I'll pick ol' Cap there!


----------



## nolys

Add me to the list!! I've always wanted to have my own greenlighter!! Lol though seriously I'm happy to foster anyone who would like to be adopted


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Tosh.Suku said:


> I choose skillz as my parent, totally!! If you're not allowed to pick moderators then I'll pick ol' Cap there!


 I'd be honored to adopt you!!!...so would CH!!! no one said you can't have 2 parents!!! AND you are my first Adoptee!!!   Make sure you PM CH so he knows he and I have a newbie! 


nolys said:


> Add me to the list!! I've always wanted to have my own greenlighter!! Lol though seriously I'm happy to foster anyone who would like to be adopted


Word!!!
You got it!!! this is what I am talking about!!! I love it!   


New Adopter:
nolys

I will revise and make an updated list *sometime* today!!! I am a busy but happy little bee,buzzing all around BL today...but I will be back!!!


Much peace and love................skillz


----------



## nolys

Word is right brother!! We gotta take these greenlighters under our wing like a duck with its baby duckling!! A duckling who more than likely partakes in a variety of illegal activitys...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nolys said:


> Word is right brother!! We gotta take these greenlighters under our wing like a duck with its baby duckling!! A duckling who more than likely partakes in a variety of illegal activitys...


I am actually a sista-but I date women and I am half lipstick lesbian,half tomboy!!! so how about a blend of the 2...brosta!!! LMAO 
all good...hard to tell sex on BL...my profile is correct-although I am clean these days,I still can give valuable HARM REDUCTION info on anything I listed drug wise.

 I recommend ppl fill out their profile at a minimum...that is why every volunteer and newbie are posted in blue-clicking on them takes you to their profile.
Also,checking someone's post history can give you a good idea of who each user is...they are just good tools for newbies if they want to select their own parent. Some newbies are looking for someone knowledgeable in specific subjects-others just want someone to show them the ropes.
Also in the 1st couple of pages of this thread,some volunteers wrote a quick "about me".

Not that you have to do that,just figured since the subject came up as I digressed(which I often do) I would go ahead and post these few tips for newbies on selecting a parent-if they want to choose.
again-many newbies just say,"hey-I need a parent" and someone snatches them up!

I am going to contact the master list of volunteers and make sure they are still able to adopt-many times mods,sr staff and admins get swamped with all the work they have to do behind the scenes and can no longer take on adoption...so there will definitely be an updated list later today...it will take me a little while to send out PMs and ensure we have a true up to date list!!!

and most duckies are really just trying to get a feel for the site-it is comforting to know you have someone that you can go to with questions or problems...I wouldn't worry about bad duckies...we have a WONDERFUL success rate so far. 
Don't worry-we will get you a a lil duck so you can see for yourself. It is quite rewarding-although I am just now an "official" parent-I am pretty much the open "come to me for anything" gal so I have been a parent w/o being formally asked many times. It is a great feeling to help out our new members!

Thanks again for volunteering!!!

Word!

Much peace and love.............skillz


----------



## nolys

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> I am actually a sista-but I date women and I am half lipstick lesbian,half tomboy!!! so how about a blend of the 2...brosta!!! LMAO
> all good...hard to tell sex on BL...my profile is correct-although I am clean these days,I still can give valuable HARM REDUCTION info on anything I listed drug wise.
> 
> I recommend ppl fill out their profile at a minimum...that is why every volunteer and newbie are posted in blue-clicking on them takes you to their profile.
> Also,checking someone's post history can give you a good idea of who each user is...they are just good tools for newbies if they want to select their own parent. Some newbies are looking for someone knowledgeable in specific subjects-others just want someone to show them the ropes.
> Also in the 1st couple of pages of this thread,some volunteers wrote a quick "about me".
> 
> Not that you have to do that,just figured since the subject came up as I digressed(which I often do) I would go ahead and post these few tips for newbies on selecting a parent-if they want to choose.
> again-many newbies just say,"hey-I need a parent" and someone snatches them up!
> 
> I am going to contact the master list of volunteers and make sure they are still able to adopt-many times mods,sr staff and admins get swamped with all the work they have to do behind the scenes and can no longer take on adoption...so there will definitely be an updated list later today...it will take me a little while to send out PMs and ensure we have a true up to date list!!!
> 
> and most duckies are really just trying to get a feel for the site-it is comforting to know you have someone that you can go to with questions or problems...I wouldn't worry about bad duckies...we have a WONDERFUL success rate so far.
> Don't worry-we will get you a a lil duck so you can see for yourself. It is quite rewarding-although I am just now an "official" parent-I am pretty much the open "come to me for anything" gal so I have been a parent w/o being formally asked many times. It is a great feeling to help out our new members!
> 
> Thanks again for volunteering!!!
> 
> Word!
> 
> Much peace and love.............skillz


 
Skillz, I wish I had you as a parent when I started off as a greenlighter, you seem like one of the friendliest members of the site I have ever talked to... Will you be my parent now  then I shall give you a granchild soon  
Apologies for the mix up I didn't read your profile haha.
I'm going to make a quick parent introduction in a seperate post to this one so the newbies can get an idea of who I am, good idea 
You sound like me I would happily help someone out and give all the advice I possibly can. I feel that the site has gave me so much (thanks to all members and staff for keeping the site as good as it is) and I feel as though I should give something back 

And great idea Skillz, its always good to have someone to turn to for information, we can just hope that people don't be mean to our ducklings... That would probably lead to a bluelight turf war of some sort, bluelighters defending their greenlighters against other preying bluelighters... Lol

I'm happy to help


----------



## nolys

To any greenlighter who would like a parent I would be happy to take any of you under my wing 
Though I feel you should know a lil' bit about me 
My name is Nolys as you can see lol, I'm a happy, friendly guy who is willing to help you get aquinted with the site and provide any knowledge I have to you 
I enjoy electronic dance music, going to the gym, mdma, cannabis, I'm a newbie myself to the psychedelic world with 1 lsd trip. I like a lot of people am on a mission to try as many substances as I can and I would be happy to give/get any advice to whoever needs it.
I'm from ireland (only really matters to people who aren't in europe, time zones etc..) And I would love to adopt one of you 

If you would like me as your new foster parent, and more importantly new friend, then don't be shy to hit me up with a message or post in the thread. 

P.L.U.R  
Nolys


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> Word!!!
> 
> New Parent:
> Captain.Heroin
> ^great guy!!! Oh Captain, My Captain.
> 
> Thanks for participating!!!!
> 
> Much peace and love.............skillz



Any time Skillz!


----------



## Lozzle

*N'other newbie!*

Hey all  I'm Loz

Am a regular on another site which this site is mentioned on fairly regularly so will probably run into a few familiars.

Anyway after hearing all the goss thought I'd check it out.

Recovering heroin addict but recently started becoming acquainted with a few party drugs which am loving.

Anyway enuff about that.

Hi!

Lozz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Hey Lozz...Glad you could join us! 
Most of the volunteers have written a little something about themselves in this post-or you can click on their user names in blue in the above "update" list to be linked to their profile...you can take a few and pick a parent or just leave it to fate and have someone scoop you up...totally up to you.
Also since you are new,if you would take just a few minutes and complete the Inflexxion Survey. It is anonymous and helps support Bluelight. <- I've added the link so just click on the survey and,voila-you are there. 
If you want you can can make the same post as above as your intro thread. Just back out of this one and hit the "New Thread" Button. It's a great way to get a full on Bluelight welcome from staff and members alike. Again,all this is your choice,no pressure. Just  a chance to make the most of your experience here!
Pm me if you have ANY questions! I am here to help! :D

Much peace and love.........................skillz


----------



## Albion

I wouldn't mind adopting Lozzle, she (I think) seems well suited to Other Drugs.


----------



## nolys

why arent io on the list yet?!?!?!


----------



## OverDone

^fixed :D


----------



## nolys

How dare you edit my posts!!! Though it is more fitting...


----------



## TheGaberaham

Hi guys,

Just wanted to put my name out there for adoption  I've been using the site for a few weeks but I still don't feel I have the hang of it yet and that I’m missing some important features, so I would like to volunteer myself as a newb 

I generally hang around the NMI thread, The Drug Discussion threads and the Australian Social areas as well as the Tech threads.

In terms of my interests I'm a huge Psytrance/Psybient and Metal fan, love going out to bush doofs (have done since I was only 13 or so) and festivals. I also really enjoy camping, live music, reading, cooking, fishing and just about everything else involving sunshine and nature as well as gaming and the occasional T.V show.

To sum it all up I’m a free spirit who loves nature and music, but is equally comfortable in the confines of his lounge room


----------



## JoshE

^ Ill look after you bro, check your PMs


----------



## OverDone

nolys said:


> How dare you edit my posts!!! Though it is more fitting...



huh?  all I did was add you to the list of those willing to adopt on the front page

(sir.... step.away.from.the.bong) :D


----------



## aveoturbo

I feel all warm and fuzzy as I got another adoptee 
Zoeylynn

Feels good to help.  Least I hope I helped.


----------



## nolys

OverDone said:


> huh?  all I did was add you to the list of those willing to adopt on the front page
> 
> (sir.... step.away.from.the.bong) :D


 
Ahhh, I thought you changed my post, though I was quite high at the time of writing that lol...

Thanks bro!!


----------



## bliz62

Well I've been around for awhile, but am still pretty green here, and I think I'd like to be adopted. I'm 31, and my DOC is opiates, specifically hydro/oxys, some kratom, and the occasional weed. Midwest, down to earth, kinda hippy at heart, I can be sweet or bitchy or both...but I have to say, reading the Lounge skeers me.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> I'd be honored to adopt you!!!...so would CH!!! no one said you can't have 2 parents!!! AND you are my first Adoptee!!!   Make sure you PM CH so he knows he and I have a newbie!
> 
> Word!!!
> You got it!!! this is what I am talking about!!! I love it!
> 
> 
> New Adopter:
> nolys
> 
> I will revise and make an updated list *sometime* today!!! I am a busy but happy little bee,buzzing all around BL today...but I will be back!!!
> 
> 
> Much peace and love................skillz


nolys...I had you added in this single post...my internet was unusable for a while and I have 3 projects-I was waiting on MOD confirmation before making a NEW update list-my bad...but you were included,just not where I wanted you to be. 

Tomorrow is my-get the Adoption Program up-to-date day
sorry for the fuck ups-sometimes I think sobriety does not fit me...then again if I were not clean this would be a REAL mess.

thanks for everyone's patience and participation!!!

Much peace and love......................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You can put me down for another adoptee.


----------



## nolys

Brilliant skills :D lol I understand that yóu probably got a lot goin on being a mod and whatnot, personal problems etc etc... 
Whenever you can shall do


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nolys said:


> Brilliant skills :D lol I understand that yóu probably got a lot goin on being a mod and whatnot, personal problems etc etc...
> Whenever you can shall do



Skillz is a superman in female form - she has a lot on her plate.


----------



## ou8e2

Hi y'all,happy new year and merry  xmas".I bee from the great white north that has no snow here in Ontario Canada.Best wishes bra's and remember Bee cool ,it's not what y'all do,it's how much you do and how quickly you do it. Peace!Popi out


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

back for attack to get adoptions made and follow up...sorry,gone for few days...real life can suck,but what can u do-I just roll w/ the punches and believe in the goodness out there...

basically,I'll be on tomorrow-just woke in mid night and my psych meds make me loopy but in AM I am sane
good trade off.

love you all...talk w/ you tomorrow.


much peace and love.....................skillz


----------



## OverDone

I want to be adopted by skillz.  Everyone else needs to back off %)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^AWWWW! :D

*ou8e2*...have you been adopted yet???

anyone else missing a parent we have plenty. don't be shy-speak up

hope everyone has a safe and happy NEW YEAR!!! 

MUCH peace and love.....................skillz


----------



## stinson512

I would like to be on your level with Basic Drug Discussions... I'm new to this site as of today. What's some good things to know?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OverDone said:


> I want to be adopted by skillz.  Everyone else needs to back off %)



I'll show you around big guy


----------



## Samadhi

I'd love to adopt someone too, skillz


----------



## OverDone

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'll show you around big guy



awwww!  You say all the right things!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Samadhi...sent u a PM! also i'll be pushing SO in my welcomes-especially photo contest,which I need to get back in to.

*oe8e2*...*stinson512*...if you have been adopted or chosen a parent-let me know-also let me know if not...still on top of this although i am not clogging up thread w/ updates....so NO ONE hesitate to PM a parent of your choice or let me know if you are still unadopted...WE-you and I...and that applies to all,we will work it out.
cool?
word.

hope everyone had a happy new year. i'm sick again but still here even if I don't seem to be  posting as much. I AM AROUND so....if you need help,LET ME KNOW!!!


MUCH peace and love.............skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OverDone said:


> awwww!  You say all the right things!



Hehe 

I'm willing to take on another newb though, but I'll take my time finding the right one.  :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Welcome Newcomers!!!

Want to be ADOPTED??? Post here and get your very own Bluelight Parent!!!

Much peace and love...............skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

Bumpage!!! ooohhhh its stickied....  Hi!  I am free!


----------



## Fairplaya

Hi!! Id like to be ADOPTED so that someone can walk me thru this and I wont be wasteing more time typeing away here at my PC just to b told I cant do it yet ... Lol!! So someone plzz help me here because Im anxious to add my experiances and stories here and also comment and reply on others posts!! Thanks Im waiting for you ,Mom ir Dad ,,, Lol!!!


----------



## aveoturbo

I will be more than happy to adopt ya FP, just slide me a pm!


----------



## aveoturbo

I think I scurred them all away....


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^nah!!! Just send a PM. that is what I do. I have someone requesting adoption right now who I may send your way aveo.I think your basic drug knowledge may suit them more than mine. I will PM you their info later today or tomorrow. I just PMd them back and want to give them time to reply.

I still get PMs requesting adoption so if you are interested then keep posting-both as someone wanting to be adopted and those of you who are awesome enough to volunteer to adopt! 

Much peace and love..................skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

Okedoke!  Come to think I was more proactive about this rather than being reactive.  Thanks for pointing that out for me skillz!  Sometimes its hard to really see what you are doing until someone points it out.

Looking forward to the PM and will be sending some PMs


----------



## modern buddha

I'll adopt some new little ones.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Simply_Live said:


> I'll adopt some new little ones.



You must be THIS LITTLE (.) in order to be adopited by Simply_Live.


----------



## Mugz

I wanna be a parent  

anyone want to be my adoptee??  PM me or post here if you want an experienced 8 year bluelight veteran to show you the ropes


----------



## METHlord Docent

Hi I am new at bluelight and I such for somebody who can help me wit specific problems on this forum. If you wanna know something about me, just PM me  I am 25 years old and my interests or hobbies are drug studies and research in this area, then chemistry, biology, toxicology etc. xD
thanks 
bye


----------



## modern buddha

METHlord Docent said:


> Hi I am new at bluelight and I such for somebody who can help me wit specific problems on this forum. If you wanna know something about me, just PM me  I am 25 years old and my interests or hobbies are drug studies and research in this area, then chemistry, biology, toxicology etc. xD
> thanks
> bye



Well... I'm not your kind of girl, then.  

I know nothing about any of those subjects.


----------



## somestuff101

oh someone please adopt me. im so lost. im the hippie that got off the bus too soon because my chemical romance reqired me. now, im just lost. need a pal to hold my hand for awile. jeez! is this even the place to request adoption? i dont want to have admins and mods growling at the newbie before the adoption. feel free to ask any questions & i promise to answer with butal honesty.until i feel someone reaching out, i remain scared newbie somestuff101.


----------



## Mugz

I'll be your father  reply here if you accept :D


----------



## xstayfadedx

I want to adopt a noob.  PM me if you want to be one bamf just like me


----------



## aveoturbo

Yes!  I got an adoptee 

Somestuff101, I got your back dude!


----------



## Mugz

cant believe you chose aveoturbo over me, oh weell, maybe next boob, I mean noob, lol


----------



## modern buddha

I can't blame the newbies for not wanting me as their chauffeur. 

It's okay, I don't bite unless you're into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Ample-time

I wanna be adopted to!

Who can be my blulight mama o papa?

Skillz, avturbo, Capt H there are a few that jump out but anyway willing to show me the ropes id appreciate it!

Cheers guys n gals


----------



## aveoturbo

I offer myself, but have had the last few, so maybe I will wait a few hours before shooting a PM your way, sound ok?  

I just dont want to be the parent who everybody dislikes because they hog things   But if no one lays claim to ya by 11pm Chicago time, I will snatch you up :D


----------



## modern buddha

Ample-time said:


> I wanna be adopted to!
> 
> Who can be my blulight mama o papa?
> 
> Skillz, avturbo, Capt H there are a few that jump out but anyway willing to show me the ropes id appreciate it!
> 
> Cheers guys n gals



Psh, I'm much more interesting than the Captain. 

 CH


----------



## xstayfadedx

^psh I'm more interesting than all these people, real talk


----------



## modern buddha

too bad you're from Derptopia. I doubt that has any high standing when people first look at your username.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Well, Derptopia is a highly civilized utopia and only the most awesome of people can live there :3


----------



## snafu

True dat


----------



## Mugz

I want a SON/DAUGHTER!


----------



## snafu

I'll be your uncle


----------



## Mugz

I want an underling, not an overling


----------



## xstayfadedx

Mugz said:


> I want an underling, not an overling


is you a pedo?
Okay noobs don't pick mugz, he probably will raep you.  Pick me obviously 

Lololol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Good Idea*



Ample-time said:


> I wanna be adopted to!
> 
> Who can be my blulight mama o papa?
> 
> Skillz, avturbo, Capt H there are a few that jump out but anyway willing to show me the ropes id appreciate it!
> 
> Cheers guys n gals



I'm down!!  %)

Sign me up yo.  



Simply_Live said:


> Psh, I'm much more interesting than the Captain.
> 
> CH



 I'm sure your life is more interesting than mine - that I do not doubt.  :D


----------



## rwtrwt

*Little Green Orphan*

I'm an orphan in need of adoption. I enjoy burns. My doc right now is mxe.  I've extracted alkaloids from several plants, and I read "What's New" on Erowid every single morning before my wake and bake. Thanks in advance for adopting me.


----------



## Mugz

I'll have you but I can't pick you up from the foster home until monday, is that ok?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

rwtrwt said:


> I'm an orphan in need of adoption. I enjoy burns. My doc right now is mxe.  I've extracted alkaloids from several plants, and I read "What's New" on Erowid every single morning before my wake and bake. Thanks in advance for adopting me.



Wake & bake for the win!

I'll let aveo or someone else adopt you though; I am kind of picky.


----------



## Tripman

SWIM would like to be adopted by someone willing to breastfeed and with a killer arse.

nbd;js.


----------



## aveoturbo

LOL @ Trips

Has anyone picked up *rwtrwt* yet?  If not, When I get home in a few hours I will snatch up our newbie.  May or may not give the newbie back tho.  Just sayin'.  

On point of thread, we do have to keep up on this for this to work.  I know I stepped away for a moment and others have too at some point, so I am not trying to scold anyone or anything like that.  Just trying to keep the awareness up is all.


----------



## jippytheclown

I am so pc uneducated I cannot even find how to do the intro. So much visual info. I can't find the simple option?


----------



## Tripman




----------



## aveoturbo

Should have posted sooner, I sent him a PM explaining it.  Sorry, I am slacking.

Jippy-We got your back!

Go to The Dark side like I suggested and share your stories!!!


----------



## Tripman

Fucking.

Noobs.

I'll adopt him.

He needs a phenomenally awesome parent like me.


----------



## aveoturbo

Sorry, I already got him  

Get the other one rwtrwt 

I am moving as fast as I can across the forum, sorry for being slow!!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ganeal has requested that I add their name to the list.

Who has time for a nice newbie??? 

Please PM me if you pick up ganeal so I know he has been adopted. 

rwtrwt has been in contact with me but no formal adoption(that I know of). rwtrwt is interested in RCs so if any of you parents have a good knowledge of RCs...drop rwtrwt a PM!
then let me know! 

Love your guts guys and gals!!!.........................skillz


----------



## Tripman

Which RC's?

I'm knowledgable in the 2c-x's. MXE, MDPV, MDAI, 5-APB, 6-APB, Mephedrone, Methylone, DOx's, 4-MAR, 4-MEC, JWH's...

Ummmmmmm. 

yeah basically I guess I know my RC's lol.


----------



## aveoturbo

Has anyone reached out to this member yet?  I just sent a PM over to them, just in case.


----------



## aveoturbo

Just wanted to bring this to the last page.  Anyone else here need/want a bit of guidance while you dig thru BL? 





skillz~4~thrillz said:


> The following have volunteered to adopt:
> effie
> skillz~4~thrillz
> badfish45
> ocean
> OverDone
> levictus
> JoshE
> Tripman
> nekointheclouds- has adopted k1ndz0n3
> aveoturbo-has adopted Miss Green
> Oxide
> nAON
> herbavore
> JSPete
> Dave
> Crimsonjunk
> rangrz
> nolys





skillz~4~thrillz said:


> Those requesting Adoption:
> Glen Sykes
> MissGreen


----------



## nAON

Oh lawdy

Totally forgot I volunteered for this.

Still up for adopting someone, if you're looking.


*NSFW*:


----------



## aveoturbo

*Bump*


----------



## Adam_Kadmon

I want to be adopted 'cause I just feel so lonely


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Take your pick of parents,my friend! you can post here or send a PM to the parent of your choice. We have some great volunteers!
If you would rather not go that route,just send me a PM and tell me a little about yourself and your interests and I will set you up with a wonderful parent.
And of course-I am ALWAYS available for questions or if you want to chat. :D

You should also give the NMI Social Thread a go. When we get it going in there the fun just keeps on going. We would LOVE to have you join in and shoot the shit with us!

Much peace and love..............................skillz


----------



## sconnie420

*~adoptable newb 4 sale~*

Free 2 good home.... Some1 wana adopt me.?


----------



## sconnie420

Tripman said:


> Which RC's?
> 
> I'm knowledgable in the 2c-x's. MXE, MDPV, MDAI, 5-APB, 6-APB, Mephedrone, Methylone, DOx's, 4-MAR, 4-MEC, JWH's...
> 
> Ummmmmmm.
> 
> yeah basically I guess I know my RC's lol.



 this..done a lot, for the life of me can never remember which I like best..I have a stock pile @ home..only recently discovered them, surprised @ the legality of some..gr8 time for the most part though..sorry to just jump in on old convo..


----------



## mufasalives

I would love to be adopted. 

My name is Brady. Drugs I have had full blown romances with include; Cannabis, LSD, Mushrooms, Ketamine, Cocaine, Ecstasy, and 2c-I,B. 
I like Philosophy (I'm an Ayn Rand man), and I'm always down to discuss lively things. 
I am here for good conversation, and to learn as much as I can. 
Hopefully I can make a few friends in the process?


----------



## sconnie420

mufasalives said:


> I would love to be adopted.
> 
> My name is Brady. Drugs I have had full blown romances with include; Cannabis, LSD, Mushrooms, Ketamine, Cocaine, Ecstasy, and 2c-I,B.
> I like Philosophy (I'm an Ayn Rand man), and I'm always down to discuss lively things.
> I am here for good conversation, and to learn as much as I can.
> Hopefully I can make a few friends in the process?


 
Hey neighbor, how goes it?


----------



## aveoturbo

Hey sconnie, anyone helped you out yet or do you have any questions/concerns?  Hit me up via pm or ask here and i will be glad to help a fellow wisconsinite


----------



## sconnie420

aveoturbo said:


> Hey sconnie, anyone helped you out yet or do you have any questions/concerns?  Hit me up via pm or ask here and i will be glad to help a fellow wisconsinite


 
Hey man! Yeah - sure did...I have 2 say there is a lot of gr8 people on here, I'm soo glad that I startd posting here..  for the BL crew..u guys rock!


----------



## mufasalives

sconnie420 said:


> Hey neighbor, how goes it?



haha hey! Not too shabby. It's a beautiful day outside.  how about yourself?


----------



## aveoturbo

Damn, whats up with all these newbs from my region of the country!?!  

Sup mufasa!?

You need any help, thoughts?


----------



## harps01

*Mr chilled*

Its good to have this place to speek openly its the first foreum if ever voined ad im not to quick to use the fin computer





badfish45 said:


> hey there
> 
> i'd be more than happy to adopt any newbies. I typically hang out in the drug discussion area, mainly the dark side, and around nmi. I'm %)%)%)friendly, open, and i'm more than happy to answer any questions that any of you newbies have for me  i'm also more than happy to show you around the site. So feel free to add me as a volunteer


----------



## harps01

Is there any one there i can talk to


----------



## sconnie420

mufasalives said:


> haha hey! Not too shabby. It's a beautiful day outside.  how about yourself?


Oh about the same..nicer 2day then yesterday..going to get off work and go geocaching..


----------



## aveoturbo

harps01 said:


> Is there any one there i can talk to



Sure is, how are you doing?


----------



## AliceDMillionaire

Seems like a good way to get to know the folks here at bluelight, put me up for adoption, please.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

mufasalives

harps01

AliceDMillionaire


have you guys been adopted yet???

and did anyone get ganeal from several weeks ago???

If I don't hear from these guys w/ in a day,I'll send PMs. I get alot of PMs requesting adoption so I have managed to keep up with a great deal of member's requesting adoption.
Thanks for being on top of this,aveo!!! Let's make this thread ROCK!!!

If you have not been adopted or would like ot be adopted,you can choose from the list of "Parents"-some have written a short "about me" at the beginning of this thread. You can send a PM asking someone you think you'll click with to take you on,you can post here that you want to be adopted and tell us a bit about your interests and why you are here so we can match you up as best we can. Or you can PM me or any NMI moderator if you would rather do it that way. We can take you on or help you find a great parent for you!!!

PLEASE don't hesitate to PM me-sometimes things get crazy and we don't want to leave anyone out!!!

Much peace and love.....................skillz


----------



## aveoturbo

Wowzer Skillz!  Impressive, you should be nominated for SModship 

Anyone who wants to be adopted by me, send me a PM/say something here, and I will get back to you within 24 hours (usually within 2-4 hours).  They will be short and sweet after 24 hours from now as I will be having to use my phone for a few days to mod on here.

Love our growing BL/NMI family 

Thanks!

I PM'd AliceD.


----------



## trunkofmycar

I joined last month, and I kind of know how forums work, but I don't know anybody here because it's so huge... so maybe I can be adopted by somebody?  Hmmmm?  I made an intro thread ages ago, but my name is Trish, I'm 23, and an avid opiate and benzo user, though I'm not always so happy about it.  I love music and swimming. The outdoors calm me.


----------



## nolys

Trunkofmy car if you want I will adopt you and raise you as one of my own if you would like? 
Though I'm more of a stimmy person you might be better going for someone who also is an opiate/benzo user  
Get someone to adopt you if you want and I could also just be a friend!


----------



## Llegs

Adopt me? I have a little basic knowledge but am always getting into trouble. Maybe you guys could help? I'm into painkillers of any sort and herb btw


----------



## number1

Hey skills,

Howzitgoin'?

Hoping you can direct me relative to a couple of my particulars.. 
1) Believe the indigenousness tribes of the world who practised spiritual growth/awareness with the aid of substances knew exactly what they were doing

me:
2) Guitarist/keyboard/vocalist/composer/producer, 150 compositions copyrighted, member ASCAP
3) Painter, sculptor, dancer,
4) Interested in and have begun practising real magic (positive) 
5) Have never grown so rapidly spiritually as when I did much LSD in my youth
6) Am preparing to do that again 

hope to hear from you soon ~

thx 4 your support )


----------



## nAON

wassup guys

i keep forgetting that I posted here once upon a time 

@number, you should definitely check out the music sections, post some of your tunes up, i'd love to hear em. worth taking a look into Psychedelic Drugs and Philosophy and Spirituality if you're into that too.

Llegs, Trunk, or any other new people, chuck me a PM (or post here, I forget what the greenlighter restrictions are like) if you wanna chat


----------



## pharmakos

welcome numbers   you'll like this thread: The Guitar Players' Megathread

and i'd love to hear some of your recordings


----------



## JennToby

Hi , My name is Jennifer and I'm clean from herion trying to keep the focus on my recovery and put some tools into affect and with some guildance from site and the people on it not feel so alone and embaressed to have even use a drug like that. i'm currently on methadone and I'm not to sure how you may feel about that but I've been on it for 3months and am currently already trying to go down on my dose which is low. I don't like it , but it seems as tho I can't stay clean without it. I feel so weird not being on it, on something. Since methadone is the only medicine I've ever been on when comming off of herion and continueing to stay clean thats what I preferred because I know it works for me. I understand if you don't view me to being in recovery and don't want me to be a member of you site. I do hope tho that you understand that i do not abuse methadone I just take it to stay clean off of my choice of drug which again was herion. Please, If you decide to introduce me to someone that can show me how to navitgate on your web site that he or she has over come herion and is possibly on methadone.  Thank You Very Much For Your Time, Jennifer My Email: jenntoby@yahoo.com


----------



## nolys

Hi jennifer I'd just like to say welcome to bluelight 
There's no need to be ashamed or embarrased about something like that, anyone can fall victim to the world of addiction and you are most certainly not alone on this site, there are many others here in your boat and I'm sure if you paid a visit to the darkside forum they would be more than happy to talk to you about it and help you through it. Were all here to help each other and you are certainly welcome to the site.
I can't say I understand the methadone situation because I've never had tried heroin before or ever had a serious addiction but I can understand how hard it must be for you. 
I've never had your problem before so I'd say you would be better with someone else though I'd just like to say were here for you and yóu are more than welcome here.
Good luck and hope you stick around and let us help you beat your addiction


----------



## mrbigcat

Deleted


----------



## EllaMentalWitch

*Pretty please adopt me?*

Very new NooB, but have been reading and gaining a plethera of useful and interesting information from the DF. I would love to be adopted if this is still in practise, I can't quite tell if a slowdown means everyone went on Vacay for a few months or just not many looking to be taught the ways of the Force (or Forces? lol) recently.I am firstly and foremostly and Opi/Benzi user, mostly for medical conditions but sometimes for more  but have had limited experience with a few others. I am mostly here to learn, but also to contribute what I can to this amazing collection. I am also a "Second Year" Wiccan and have interest in Magic and specifically the use of drugs in Wiccan/Pagan rituals/celebrations/etc, now or in the past.I do not work a "real job" but I have found that keeping my body in a working, somewhat healthy state is a job in and of itself.  I would love to be someone's cute little adoption and taught the ropes. You are all so very knowledgeable and helpful, and I can't wait to continue reading and now, joining in as well.  Merry meet, and merry part and merry meet again! (>


----------



## DooMMooD

I will be more than willing to volunteer to "adopt a member".

If anyone wants me send me a PM, or a mod to recruit me I guess.

Also kinda off topic, but anyway we could bring back the NEW MEMBER BEST NAME POLL/THREAD?  That shit was fun and it used to give the new members something to do right outta the box to get involved.


----------



## spork

^Watch this space for an announcement soon!


----------



## maggie_mayhem

*bats eyelashes* 
Looking for a friend.... 
I'm house & internet trained, but sarcastic & mostly not sober. Drug connoisseur, prefer weed, strong opiates & benzos, although I was once heavily addicted to cocaine & heroin. I consider myself pretty well rounded with drugs. I'm 25 & from Chicago.
Free to good avatar! LoL..


----------



## late Bloomer

Hello ..I'm late Bloomer...so. many questions ....and I am currently using ice....I hav played. peekaboo before very useful. And decided to join .
Really don't know what to say..I must say no one knows buy u guys and my friend


----------



## Swimmingdancer

So how do I go about "adopting" someone?


----------



## spork

If you find a Greenlighter that's looking for someone to adopt them and they have similar interests to you or just interest you in general, you can feel free to respond to their posts in here and/or start up a PM conversation and help to show them the ropes on the board!


----------



## maggie_mayhem

Adopt me!!! >:d


----------



## nolys

Maggie give us a brief description of yourself so you can find someone best suited to adopting you!!


----------



## maggie_mayhem

LOL, ok. 
Hi, I'm Maggie, a 25 year old American, born & raised in Chicago. House trained. Overly intelligent (skipped grades, was on National Honor Society in high school, made Dean's List in college..blah blah blah..), but you wouldn't know it seeing all the stupid decisions I've made. 

Been drinking since 11, smoking weed since 16, got addicted to cocaine, then heroin when I was 19. Snorted then IV'd. Smoked crack too, but never got anything out of it. Took X twice, but didn't roll thanks to my antidepressants. Was also stupid & did inhalants like computer duster & "poppers". Also have done plethora of prescription medications & love DXM in gel cap form.

I'm a "has been" artist, that lost my love for it after suffering a coma/ mini stroke (TIA) resulting from a heroin overdose on my 21st birthday. My best friend died from a speedball three months later.

Love listening to rock music & dubstep..lol. Enjoy doing crazy things & making experiences out of life.

However... I'm a mother to a one & a half year old son, so most of my "fun" happens when he's asleep or I got a babysitter. Or I just make sure I can function. Don't lecture me. 

Is that enough info? Lol...


----------



## nolys

Hmmmmm yeah that was enough.... LOL. Your gonna fit in well here in BL. You seem like a fun type of person you should check out the lounge for some non serious discussion that rarely makes sense....

I would adopt you but as I've no experiance with heroin or addiction or any of that stuff + I live in ireland so I'd never really be on at the same time as you lol.
I think theirs a list of adoptors in the OP pick one out and shoot them a pm theyl be more than happy to adopt B-) 

Welcome to bluelight btw :D


----------



## maggie_mayhem

Thank you for the welcome!  Is the adoption "program" here different than the one from "The Dark Side"?... Cuz you know.... I heard they have cookies.


----------



## Swimmingdancer

I'll post my bio soon


----------



## DooMMooD

I'll adopt you if you want, i'm a recovering poly drug addict (opiates were my drug of choice) and have a friend who just moved to chicago.  Doesn't exactly qualify me on chicago, just thought i'd mention it lol.

Anyway swim would be a good choice as well. up to you go w/e way you want.


----------



## nolys

DooMMooD said:


> Anyway swim would be a good choice as well. up to you go w/e way you want.



We don't allow swim here, its against the BLUA!!!


----------



## maggie_mayhem

In Soviet Russia, ALL adopt Maggie! :-D


----------



## KillCops

Will someone please adopt me? i know how to use the site pretty much but i really just need someone to hang with.


----------



## nolys

KillCops said:


> Will someone please adopt me? i know how to use the site pretty much but i really just need someone to hang with.



If you want someone to hang with, go join in the banter (fun) in the lounge, yóul make lots of friends and get to know a lot of different people at the same time. + its normally always pretty much. the same people so you can kinda get to know everyone personally.
If you decide to go over and don't understand some of the stuff hit me up with a pm and ill explain some of the threads if you want.

Ps. At first most will be dicks to yóu, its kind of an initiation, don't let it get to yòu though lol


----------



## pharmakos

killcops posts in the lounge a bit

i almost adopted him but nahhhh


----------



## nolys

I just noticed after I made that comment that hed posted in the lounge lol. Can't remember what thread it was though.


----------



## Swimmingdancer

So here is a bit about me:

In case anyone wonders, my username has nothing to do with the stupid "SWIM" acronym, I just like actual swimming and I made it before I even knew about "Someone Who Isn't Me". I am a 30-ish female, although most people on the forums assume I am a man and I never bother correcting them. I am from Canada but I like to travel a lot and know a fair amount about the US. I am a former heroin addict, currently on methadone but tapering down and almost off of it now. I know a lot about drugs and I have a _lot_ of experience with a number of different drugs, but I don't do many these days other than medically/therapeutically and some psychedelics, which I consider therapeutic. I am currently pretty active on Bluelight, maybe I spend too much time on here, lol. I usually hang out in "Other Drugs", "Basic Drug Discussion" and "The Dark Side". I fully believe in harm reduction. I am really into anything creative or artistic. I am a friendly person and I like helping others. I am a good source of information on a vast number of topics - if I don't know something I am skilled at finding it out.

Let me know if anyone wants to know more, I didn't really want to say _too_ much because I didn't want to write anything publicly that might be identifiable. Feel free to PM me any time, even if you don't want to be "adopted".

I'm sure people can also be "adopted" by more than one person if they want, right?


----------



## spork

^They sure can and you can also have as many adoptees as you want as well.


----------



## titot

Great welcome note...I'm nebwie here...getting my first steps

T
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96ySWbVICLA&feature=plcp


----------



## honeypie3x3

I like your description of yourself.  I am new to blueLight, and i would like to be adopted.  I posted pretty detailed description of myself in the "introduce yourself" section.  Also i have completed the profile section.  you mention heroin above. i had made it to 45-1/2 without ever trying it...but was in so much fucking pain a couple months ago, caved in, and thats all she wrote...i have not IVed it - not once.  So at least i have that much sense.  i have been using 1-2 bags a day to supplement my pain medication (on 60 mg vicodin a day).  I snort it.  I have tried plugging...but with all that hydrocodone in my system i get constipated so i have only plugged it twice.  One of those times worked out really well....and I think they may become method of choice if it is in fact safer than snorting.  Other meds I take ...3 mg xanax by rx. an antidepressant and some non-narco pain releivers.    

Thanks-
Honeypie "HP"


----------



## stardust.hero

Hi there titot  are you finding your way around the site okay?

Hey there HP . You can be my adoptee if you'd like. We both like dogs and have past/present opiate history. I think we'd make a great team .


----------



## Swimmingdancer

I don't check this thread very often, so if anyone wants to be adopted by me or just talk, don't hesitate to send me a private message  My bio is a few posts above.


----------



## pharmakos

i'll adopt anyone, pm me =p


----------



## herbavore

I would just like to alert all greenlighters that are looking to be adopted that I can vouch for both swimmingdancer and thenightwatch being fantastic people as well as knowledgeable Bluelighters. You cannot go wrong with either of them. They rock.


----------



## stardust.hero

I will vouch for them as well. A+ Bluelighters--they'll show you the way . 

I am also available if any new Bluelighter needs some help or a friend around the place. Feel free to PM me at any time.


----------



## Coraline

I'll adopt someone 

I love helping people out. I'll try to show you the ropes around here


----------



## Heroic

Adopt me please, you just need to shove some sort of stimulant up my nose and I'll behave. Most of the time. Actually no, scratch that, I'll never behave.


----------



## Jadaxious

*Please Adopt an Old Guy.*

Hi Folks,

I was hoping I could find someone to adopt me. I'm so new to this board I'm still all shiny. I certainly can't seem to find my way around, that's for sure. 

A little about me: I'm kinda old, almost 50 and I'm still trying to get used to the idea that I am this [] close to seeing my half century mark. My friends all tell me that I should be planning on my mid-life crisis about now. Hmm, fast car, faster women, lots of drugs...The choices are endless. I've been a recreational user from before the time there was even the term 'recreational user'. I've been addicted to alcohol, (stopped drinking), and Valium, (got clean) but I've not actually tried any of the really hard drugs like Heroin. (Hmm, I don't think I will try that one, though.) I like the more than occasional Oxycodone, Dilaudid or MS Contin, and when I can get it, Fentanyl pills (Fentora). I'd like to try the patches, but they seem extremely difficult to get. I've got my first experience with Kratom arriving in the mail sooner or later. Oh, and I do love my Soma. Actually, I don't take that one for recreational purposes. I really do need the muscle relaxant to stop the back spasms I get all the time. 

I've done a bunch of things like being in the military, old school journalist, chef, massage therapist (and not the kind that did 'extras', if you know what I mean.) Right now, I'm a Convention Planner/Project Manager, which has kept me gainfully employed for the past <mumble mumble> years. I've been floating around various drug forums for most of the last decade or more, although why it took me this long to find Blue Light is beyond me. I'm actually pretty bright, but like everyone else, I can quite capable of doing my share of really, REALLY stupid things. I'm likely to even share some of those really stupid things with whoever is silly enough to adopt me. Most of them are quite funny...Now. 

But enough of my rambling. I'd really appreciate it if someone would adopt a grumpy, near 50, old guy like myself. 

Thanks,

Jad


----------



## stardust.hero

Hi Jad welcome  I'm here if you have questions. PM me with anything you need help with .


----------



## SpinningFree

*A little about myself...*

Hello, I am a grad student from metro NYC.  I am in my late 20's and as an undergrad, I participated in many animal experiments, to see how certain neurons fire in response to the presentation and consumption of drugs. That was a mouthful.. haha  I was a biology/psychology geek and actually really enjoyed reading current literature in many academic journals. My current studies don't focus on this as much, so any research and learning I do is simply for my own pleasure. Yep..... Biiiiiiiggggggg nerd. But I don't mind 

Basically, I'm a big neuroscience and psychopharmacology geek.  I really enjoy learning and reading about what happens "under the hood" of your brain when you consume drugs.  I have a fair experience with a wide variety of substances.  I consider myself very open-minded and I'm here to learn and perhaps help others learn.  Outside of this interest, I enjoy evolutionary psychology and examining the mechanisms of substance abuse.  I have also toyed with the idea of making a blog to attempt to give out unbiased, scientific information about various substances and their effect on your body/mind. There is a lot of mis-information out there and I even see it among my friends.... Unfortunately, growing up in the heat of the DARE program and "Just Say No" has misled many people // end rant 

I enjoy video games, sports.... soccer, football, baseball, etc... all the normal "guy" stuff.  I play bass guitar, had it for a year and I really like it.  

Also, I would like to help others deal with grief or losing someone close.  By the time i was in my middle 20's both my parents and all 4 of my grandparents had passed, ALL in my lifetime.  I have lurked around for some time and was very impressed with the level of discussion going on here.  Deep down, I'm a big dork  but I like to be constantly stimulated.  I try to use this desire to expand my mind, do reading, go out and experience the world, talk to new people, etc.  As a result of both my formal and informal education, I've accumulated (what I would consider) a decent amount of information regarding a wide range of psychoactive substances.   I love learning and I hope someone wants to adopt me!


----------



## Treats

*Experienced*

Hello Bluelight! 

I've had much experience with many different type of drugs including ones with not much recreational information on and figured it was time to contribute much of that info to the community. Being scientific in nature, I've recorded anything that happens while using a drug, especially for psychedelics. The drugs I remember taken that are recreationally valuable include hydrocodone, diphenoxylate, clonazepam, lorazepam, DOI, 4-HO-MiPT (one of my favorites), DXM (don't need to do that again), cannabis (gotta love it), and the others I can't remember, but I have them written down some where.

I am employed as a carpenter and enjoy the frequent bowl packs on my off time to help relax after a hard day's work, which is basically everyday.


----------



## KraziLadi

Hello bluelighters!
I've been lurking in the shadows for a year or two now and finally decided to join. Just had to have that 'search' privilege 
I'm always in the OD forums, I have an extreme interest in pharmaceuticals. I enjoy a bit of advanced discussion but not too much. 
DOC- benzos, opiates, and recently stims. All Rx of course  
Think that's enough about me, pretty much sums it up. I'd love to be 'adopted' by someone with similar interests or knowledge 
Party on Waynes!!!


----------



## YueFei

Hello Everyone!
Bluelight forums have been my goto for a while for information on everything and I have decided to join this wonderful community. I possess modest knowledge when it comes to substances (thanks to the fact that the dealers around here are untrustworthy and rather expensive) but love what I have experienced so far (Ecstasy, Pot, Ketamine). I also have basic chemistry knowledge and skill and would love to be "adopted" by someone who could help me develop these so I dont need to rely on bad dealers, although it seems like everyone in this community is nice and is a person I'd love to meet


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

adopt me. im not that nice im a prick but we live and we learn. do your duty.


----------



## rjhay234

im 17 y/o male filipino .. Im willing to be adopted for the reason that i dont have parents anymore.. my mom live w/ my stepdad leave me w/ gadgets .. I sell my gadgets for me to live for a month.. now im at my limit .. I am loving and caring son . I really nid a family right now . Im so scared what tomorrow brings i dont even know if i will survive another day. please adopt me and ill do whatever u want. I will be good and u will love me for sure. please adopt me


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

pet noob. bad at washing up.  reliable.


----------



## pharmakos

aegslenaarthes, i just peeked at your recent posts, and saw you use the word "tramalamadamadol"

i'll adopt you based on that alone

i don't know much about opiates tho =p

k so i'm your bluelight dad now, if you have any questions come to me son.


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

more than just a word, a 6 month holiday. i'll drop you a FR  pops


----------



## Aegslenaarthes

just so you know i've got questions but i have used my private message up for the next three hours. thanks for the add.


----------



## pharmakos

son


----------



## phatass

Hi, I joined bL in 2007 and thought t would hep me navigate safely as a recreational drug user, it didn't


----------



## Kidneypain

Wow pretty awesome thread.  I've lurked for a bit and really want to join in! Uh about me, chronic pain, love my oxys, but I'm in the medical field so have to be careful. Been having trouble with doctors and them being pretty useless if you have no insurance, lately so I've turned to the delicious green stuff to hopefully help with the current kidney stones. I'm fascinated by drugs and how they effect our brains, but, after a recent bad trip I'm doing more online research. Would love a friend right now, I've been off work and other life stuff for a couple weeks and I'm going a little crazy right now  I'm normally a pretty active person, but stuck in bed. 

I don't bite!


----------



## herbavore

Hey, *Jadaxios*, I will adopt you and it will serve two purposes--one I can help you out with questions you may have about Bluelight but more importantly I can make you feel young as I am old enough to be your mom (ok, it would have been a teen pregnancy but not out of the ballpark.)

PM me if you want to make it official. I promise I won't turn to you when it is time to make assisted living arrangements for me.

And, damn you thenightwatch-_-I _was going to try to adopt the self described prick, aegisenaarthes. Who doesn't need an extra prick in their life--especially an honest and self aware one?


----------



## burntserkits

Uncle burnt is back full-time and i got candy for the kiddies needing adoption  PM me if you want me to be your daddy


----------



## gloeek

I'd LOVE to adopt a newbie! PM me if you're interested in me being your mentor.


----------



## bronson

I would be more than happy to take a new member or two under my wing.  We can chat, learn about bL and the proper places things should be posted, and if you're new to the way forum software works in general I would be pleased to explain.

If you are interested, PM me by clicking here!  :D


----------



## Swimmingdancer

Same here. I posted some info about myself a page back and I'm not always very great at checking this thread frequently so if anyone wants to be "adopted" or just chat, or if you have any questions, don't hesitate to PM me by clicking here


----------



## jgpisfree

Hello there I'm wondering if there are any blues willing to take a newbie under their belt still. I may have joined in 2005 but I haven't had access to the site for some time just recently have had a great need to be here again. I'd love to be adopted by someone in the US. I can leave my email and other contact info if this isn't enough. I have alot of questions.


----------



## muvolution

While I can't adopt anyone due to professional obligations, let me know if you have any questions at all about bluelight.


----------



## Dr_Tx_A

Putting myself up for adoption...LOL


----------



## bronson

^ Still room for another adoptee if you want.  Shoot me a PM.


----------



## stellablue

I would like to volunteer to adopt a newby. So let me know.


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

Well, if you'd like to adopt a newbie who has lurked for a long time, is unlikely to have a ton of questions, and is a fellow deadhead....


----------



## stellablue

I would love to show you the ropes here at BL tryptical. Especially a fellow deadhead for sure.


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

Right on! Thank you!


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

Apparently you were messaging me at the same time I was messaging you. It says I can't send another message for three hours so just know you're not being ignored and thanks again.


----------



## stellablue

^ I am replying now.


----------



## wrongdose

This adoption experiment sounds great. I fear I won't be a very exciting newb but I still feel in need of a parental role model if someone will have me...i promise to behave.

I'm 28, ex drug rep (studied pharmacology at uni) in Aus who had a bad car accident and all sorts of operations. Fastforward and I've been on high doses of oxy for years for chronic pain, not that it really works for my kind of thoracic nerve pain, helps the brain deal though. Lots of exp with rx meds but pretty vanilla with everything else - ive smoked dope once, though I would do it again  I'm weaning at the moment which is just lovely and I love reading here and brushing up on the pharma stuff I no longer get paid to talk about. As I said, not very exciting...


----------



## Sweetnsexy

I would like you to take me under your wing and show me the ropes.


----------



## debaser

I'm going to adopt the user marmott_e


----------



## bunge

What a really nice idea for a thread this is. Ive never seen anything like it on any forum before. Its put a smile on my day. :-D


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Eh, fuck it. I'm down to adopt a newbie.. although I might be a bad influence..


----------



## wrongdose

Nobody wants me?  gosh, this is killing my self esteem. I'm trying to let go & tell myself it's because you all have so much confidence in me...


----------



## wrongdose

Honestly though, I really probably don't need a new Mum...or Dad. I'm pretty boring. Most of my knowledge is book & my use has been all legal until recently. Unfortunately I'm finding that theory isn't much use in the real world after experimenting with some really soft stuff and making myself really ill. Thinking about sticking to my oxy.
I think I'm rambling...just wanted to say I'm good if anyone needs a Mummy more  lovely idea though.


----------



## bunge

Bless you wrongdose im sure it not you at all, I bet you would make any BL mummy and daddy very proud.:-D what did you experiment with that made you ill? Surely not the dreaded weed whitey?lol


----------



## sconnie420

Agree w/ the bad influence, but I, also, am willing to adapt a noob


----------



## Meat plow

Ok so here we go...I just registered here on bl because I have been going through some sh!t the past couple of weeks. I've been coming to this site for a while now. I'm not sure I'm in the right place but I need to put my experience and feels on paper so to speak. I am an opiate junky and have decided to use suboxone for a short term withdrawl...please someone point me in the right direction. Thank u in advance


----------



## bronson

^Best Way to Use Suboxone Subutex to Detox would be a good starting point based on the situation you are in. Also check out The Dark Side as it's a great source of positive influences when you are going through a tough time. 

If you wish to be adopted, feel free to send me a PM.

Hope things get better for you,
-bronson


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Meat plow said:


> Ok so here we go...I just registered here on bl because I have been going through some sh!t the past couple of weeks. I've been coming to this site for a while now. I'm not sure I'm in the right place but I need to put my experience and feels on paper so to speak. I am an opiate junky and have decided to use suboxone for a short term withdrawl...please someone point me in the right direction. Thank u in advance



Feel free to PM me with any questions.. I know what you're going through. Welcome to BL.


----------



## WBROCKSTAR

Hey just wanted to say hello and also that Ive officially been adopted by Bronson.Look forward to learnin everything I can here and also hopin to make new friends,etc


----------



## semaj

hi is this program still running as it seems very interesting


----------



## bronson

I'm currently accepting people who wish to be adopted, so if you wish you can click the PM me link in my signature. Just let me know any questions you have and where you'd like to start. 

Also you can look through this thread for other people currently accepting, and PM any of them if you feel they would be a better match for you.


----------



## bronson

*We are currently in the process of updating this program to cause less confusion to new members because of the threads age. This process will take about one week and then a new version of this thread will appear with a link to this one in the archive. 

All info about those wanting to be adopted and those accepting adoptees will be totally current.

Thanks for your bearing with us while we complete these updates,
-bronson*


----------



## Sheffdog

G'day fellow BL'ers. 
So I finally joined after lurking for a few years. I'd love to be adopted by someone to give me a few tips on BL etiquette and whatnot. DOC is coke, and oxy's when available. Some Gabapentin doesn't hurt either  also just a tad wary on legal implications and privacy when discussing certain issues so if anyone cares to take me under their wing and explain how things work that would be awesome! Thanks guys!


----------



## modern buddha

I'm not very on the up and up with actual drug usage. What else do you like to do?

Also, as long as you don't use "swim" or state your name or start sourcing, your name is good as gold!


----------



## AugustBurnsBlue

Hey new to the site and lookin to be adopted! interests: weed, dxm, mushies, lucy, molly, dimitri, 25i nbome, and a few others i'm forgetting... My favorites gotta be mushies (or dimitri...depends). I'm also interested in a lot of the 'smaller', legal stuff that adds nice touches to things like damiana with weed or plain kratom, those kind of things...herbal stuff. If anyone's interested in adopting me shoot me a pm!


----------



## opiscope

Hey guys, I'm opiscope and I am new to bluelight. Although I am new as a member, I have used this site extensively for educational purposes. I have used drugs recreationally for appr. 10yrs(especially cannabis), but I have been up and down with opiates for the past 4.....could someone please show me the ropes of BL?


----------



## Esteeleeda

Hi I'm a newbie - been a huge anonymous fan for too long thought I need to join - I have so many questions and so many answers to many questions - I am a recreational drug user and I studied medicine and chemistry and I've experimented to say the least - today I'm relatively clean besides my pills I ❤❤ my pills! I'm an expert at mixing and finding the perfect balance - and being relatively safe but effective!!'well that's me in a nutshell! ?


----------



## MarshmallowKitten

i  pills too but I am still quite the newbie when it comes to what I am taking/doing. I almost feel silly asking to be adopted at this point since I have been around a while but you know, I realized I dunno jack. Would be nice to have someone with my similar interests to bounce stuff off of. At times I get a little gun shy bout posting out in the open when my question may end up being completely retarded. You damn people here are all so smart. D: Anyone need a kitten? Must be fed, watered and played with daily and able to answer questions about opioids, benzos, ssri's and stims. If you cant answer any of the drug questions but still can feed, water and play with me daily...I'll take it.


----------



## bronson

New version of thread here.


----------

